# Kid Wading Belt



## brettkeyallegro (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking for a children's size wading belt or two - my boys (ages 14 and 12 but skinny) need quality belts and I just have not found any out there.


----------



## Monte45 (Jul 22, 2014)

My daughter and I just rigged up with Hookset belts, for her the 4inch back support model she has small frame, works great. no worry about belt size. The latch will grab at any size, great gear.


----------



## bcorn (Sep 6, 2013)

are the kido's wading surf or bay? I want to bring my boy but was wondering how he would do.


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

Yep get them a Hookset. They'll be able to use them for a long time.


----------



## brettkeyallegro (Sep 7, 2009)

Bought them both Hookset gear - thanks for the input.


----------

